# CD mit Kopierschutz versehn



## d4k4 (9. Juli 2002)

Hat da wer ne Ahnung wie man dass am besten machen könnte?


----------



## dfd1 (9. Juli 2002)

Nur so ne Neugirsfrage: Wiso willst du einen Kopierschutz auf deine CD??


----------



## Dana (9. Juli 2002)

Hey,

also in der Zeitung Chip, da hatten sie mal was drinstehen...man muss mit nem Edding was machen...leider weiß ich es nicht mehr ganz genau.
Aber auf der Homepage von Chip, http://www.chip.de da findeste vielleicht noch den Artikel


----------



## d4k4 (9. Juli 2002)

@dfd1 
wir stellen eine flash präsentation auf cd her udn wollen verhindern, dass der Kunde es selbsständig kopieren kann

@Dana 
Mit edding? ich dacht mehr an ein programm


----------



## Wolf of Doom (9. Juli 2002)

schnell mal einmisch 


@dana 

das war genau anderst herum und zwar wie man mitn edding den copy schutz killt 


cya

wolf


----------



## Dana (9. Juli 2002)

*ah sooo...ich hirsch*

na da hab ich wohl mal was verrallt  
Genau...andersrum war des


----------



## dfd1 (9. Juli 2002)

Kannste ja mal bei google suchen...
Ich habe aber nichts schlaues gefunden, obwohl ich weiss, dass es Software dafür gibt.


----------



## Freaky (9. Juli 2002)

ist es nicht einfach das flash file zu schützen als eine cd ???

wofür gibt es clone cd ????????


gruß
freaky


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

wie schütz ich den die flash.exe?

und geht es mit clone cd?


----------



## reto (10. Juli 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von d4k4 _
> und geht es mit clone cd?



Da hast du was falsch verstanden . CloneCD ist bekannt, fast jeden Kopierschutz beim kopieren einer CD umgehen zu können... was soviel heist, dass dein Kopierschutz wahrscheinlich sowiso geknackt werden kann.


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

das ist schon klar
ich kenn nur cloen cd nicht und vieleicht kann das progg ja auch cd schützen
ich hab aber jetzt ein programm gefunden, klaptt wunderbar
cd wird mit dump audio und daten files gefüllt und der computer stürzt beim brenn versuch ab =)


----------



## reto (10. Juli 2002)

Das hört sich gut an... darf man fragen um welches Programm es sich handelt? Würd mich auch interessieren...


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

Download
ist halt keine offizielle software. aber solang es wirkt...


----------



## reto (10. Juli 2002)

Daaaanke


----------



## dfd1 (10. Juli 2002)

Super, sogar gratis *g*


----------



## d4k4 (10. Juli 2002)

=)


----------



## Arne Buchwald (31. Juli 2002)

Hallo,

ich habe mich auch mal eine zeitlang sehr damit beschäftigt - konnt jedoch kein einziges wirksames Programm finden.

Meine Lösung: Software-Schutz, d.h. spezielle Routinen ins Programm einbauen, womit die Software geschützt wird. Dann kann die CD sooft kopiert werden, wie irgendjemand will - es nützt ihm nur nix, weil ein spezieller Key eingegeben werden muss. Vgl. WinXP-Aktivierung. (nur nicht ganz so extrem )


----------



## dfd1 (1. August 2002)

Aber angenommen jemand kauft dieses Program. Der Kollege möchte es auch. Dann kann der Käufer die CD kopieren und den Key mitliefern, und schon hat sie eine 2. Person...

PS: So funktioniert das überigens auch bei MS-Produkten *g*


----------



## Mr.Fies (1. August 2002)

Ich denke mal da kannst du nix machen. Wenn es nicht mal "grosse Firmen" schaffen ihre CD´s zu schützen, wie willst du das als Homeuser schaffen. 

Kannst halt nur an die ehrlichkeit deiner Kunden hoffen.


----------



## Arne Buchwald (1. August 2002)

Hallo,



> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Aber angenommen jemand kauft dieses Program. Der Kollege möchte es auch. Dann kann der Käufer die CD kopieren und den Key mitliefern, und schon hat sie eine 2. Person...
> PS: So funktioniert das überigens auch bei MS-Produkten *g* *


Genau so. Mit rechnerspezifischen Daten - nur nicht sooo extrem.


----------

